# Chris Fehn - SLIPKNOT - Figure / Sculpture



## Sebastian

The time has come to make #3! 

24 cm / 9.4 inches tall Chris Figure / Sculpture - the Nose is 2.1cm / 0.8 inches long






















and there's a Youtubevid


----------



## Michael T

Dude your work is unbelievable. 

Excellent job.


----------



## Daf57

Yes - well done!


----------



## Curt

Dude, that is incredible. 

My brother is a huge fan of Slipknot, I will have to show this to him next time he's over.


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You all!



Curt said:


> Dude, that is incredible.
> 
> My brother is a huge fan of Slipknot, I will have to show this to him next time he's over.



Thank You, Sir!
I have also Clown,Craig and Paul - here's a link to my galelry 
S7Figures's deviantART Gallery


----------



## ENGLShred7

This is so cool! You've got some serious talent, man.


----------



## Sebastian

ENGLShred7 said:


> This is so cool! You've got some serious talent, man.



Thank You


----------



## larry

you're getting really good at this. I hope someday, I get my own figure.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

You just get better and better! Amazing work, friend


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You


----------

